# Breaking a gun shy beagle



## bjtillman (Oct 8, 2010)

Have any of you had any success with breaking a gun shy beagle?  I had a couple of dogs last year that I took with some hunters that would jump shoot rabbits it didn't matter where the dogs were.  Had I known I was getting in to this I would have stayed at the house.  One particular time the rabbit had already come by and had squatted along a field line around and ole garden spot.  When the dogs came through they had to work a check and one of the men went up on a mound of dirt.  The rabbit slipped out when the dogs went to opening on the check and the gentleman unloaded 3 times about 8 feet right over the top of the dogs heads standing on the mound of dirt.  2 of mine quit.  These were dogs I had gunned the year before and had gunned some that same season.  They are good hounds and bred right.  I really don't want to get rid of them and they aren't worth much if they are gun shy either.  I would appreciate any success stories that you may have.


----------



## mlandrum (Oct 8, 2010)

As puppies at feedin time i beat the pan,of course if you feed from a feed this will not apply???? Shoot a gun ever once in a while a good distance from them, like two or three times a week Take them on a social  walk  often, that means with you BJ, you would lose a bunch of weight and NEVER sleep with those 60 Pluse dogs you got Or DON"T HUNT  with IDIOTS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Oct 9, 2010)

*Rabbit Tracks Everwhere~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>*

I don't hunt with as many Stanger's as I once did!

But when I do, I have a little Saftey talk at the start of the morning hunts. It's goes something like this.

-No jump shooting is allowed when hunting with me and my hounds, under No condition  Do We Jump Shoot!!

-We always let ther first rabbit Run for awhile , before it is shot at, this gets the hounds, warmed up.

-Everbody has too wear some Red! Don't like too be rabbit hunting, with anyone in all camo.?  Good way to get shot!

-We use small Bore shotguns, preferably a 410!  28 if you over 60 years old, and sometime we all vote on a Big 20, if there is Not a smaller guage available. I have went without and let someone shoot my 410, just to get that Big 12 back in the truck where it belongs!!

I know this don't answere B.J. Question, but it helps to, possably, prevent it from happening again. 

I had a pup shoot over last season with a 20 very clsoe with an old man and he came out,Always put the pup back in the truck, for that remainder of the day! I didn't take him with anyone strange, for the remainder of that season, except on the last few hunts in Feb. using our 410 at a distance he seems to be coming around? After running all summer he has never came out, so I can tell you the outcome, when I start back gunning this season, but I never can say I have seen a Gun Shy hound, be corrected? In a case as you discribed!!

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~`````>


----------



## bjtillman (Oct 9, 2010)

As far as the hunts concerning only my dogs I am the same way.  I got caught up in this on the spur of the moment and didn't realize how many and who was going to be there.  I was sure nervous for a while until they finally left.  I just remembered you called me towards the end of the hunt because it had set in to raining and we were trying to kill a rabbit in a layout field to get the dogs up when you called.


----------



## canepatch (Oct 9, 2010)

BJ. if you can't break them, let me know, and I'll pick them up as the shooting is about non-existent for me.  I love the race more than the kill.  The blue preacher will verify this!  Oh, the dogs will have to be tri's, B&T, L&W, or reds, no blues here!


----------



## bjtillman (Oct 9, 2010)

I will keep that in mind.  The male dog has an extremely good nose and can jump a rabbit.  I sold him when he was real young thinking he had a little to much mouth, but the more I watched his ole daddy (Tic Tac) do some outstanding work one season in some really tough conditions, I realized this pup was a lot like his dad.  I went and bought him back and did not regret it.  He has always been a little shy but I did not have any trouble w/ him up to the incident I mentioned.  The little female is bred on the top side like DR's Squeel.  This little female's daddy (BJ) is a 1/2 mate to Squeel both having the same sire.


----------



## mlandrum (Oct 10, 2010)

HUM-HUM, I'm tryin to figure out how I can get in a few comments  on this one, but looks like the Blueberry Man and his Blues been pushed out , so I'll just say ----"HEY BJ , CanePatch, and DR!!!!!!"


----------



## bunny chaser (Oct 10, 2010)

i stand with D.R never had much luck with getting one over it and X-2 with ol cane patch and the chase thats alot better to ear than the shot anyway. and hey to you to ole papa smurf


----------



## mlandrum (Oct 10, 2010)

Didn't mean to leave you out Chaser!!!!!!


----------



## bjtillman (Oct 10, 2010)

There are 2 ways I am thinking about trying.  1 is there is a sporting clays place within a couple of miles of me and I know the people that run it real well.  I thought about putting one of them in a crate and go sit them out about 50 yards from the shooting and leaving them there for an afternoon.  The 2nd way is something my father and some of his friends used to do w/ a gunshy birddog and that was give them a pill that will dope them up and shoot around them.  We would let the dog point the bird and then flush him and shoot over him and he would get used to the gun.  I really don't know how to do use this method with a beagle other than get a couple of San Juans and see if it would work.  Chaser and Preacher, I am like the two of you when it comes to listening vs. shooting.  I could care less about shooting one but I have some friends that like to go and kill a few sometimes to eat or just fellowship.  We have a good time especially when that ole cottontail puts it on somebody.  Preacher hope them 2 little blues could run with yours!


----------



## mlandrum (Oct 10, 2010)

B J -- If you're goin to take that dog to a Skeet range , i would recommend givin it some "LOWERS" when you take him, But remember you can get hooked on dem DRUGS and you might end up supporting his HABBIT  and that's goin to end up bein mighty expensive if he tells the other dogs what's goin on??????     Times #50 Plus Hounds  PS-- Oh Yea-dem Blues gona be fine!!!!!!


----------



## bjtillman (Oct 10, 2010)

I haven't decided yet but that would be a good idea if I did.  Neither one of them are gunshy fools that are going to leave you and you pick up in the next county.  They just quit and did not want to go back to a race so I put them in the truck.  I am like DR, I did not take them any more.  That is why I thought they might could be worked out of it.


----------



## bethelpreacher (Oct 10, 2010)

*kept huntin them*

Had a six month old last year that ran and packed good until she was shot over when the season started; she quit and ran the other way. She did that several times and I just kept takin her and by the end of the season she was fine. I wouldn't give up on a good young dog; but each dog is different. course I shoot less than the preachermost times I hunt alone and will go several times without shootin  don't have enough rabbits where i hunt to kill many; each dead rabbit is a lost race tomorrow


----------



## canepatch (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi Bethel preacher:  Glad to see you on here again.  Thought you got scared of the blue preacher & went into hiding.  He's been gearing up for us tri possie guys, getting new dogs, new gun, new dog box, new GPS (tells him what State he's in).  But he forgot to mount the rooster crate on top of the box.  Hope you're priming the dogs  for the upcoming season.


----------



## mlandrum (Oct 10, 2010)

Listen BOYs, Outside of the Mo hunt,I'll just be putting ONE Bunny on the tailgate as usual this year want to make sure some seed is left  besides one bunny is all I can eat a week


----------



## bethelpreacher (Oct 10, 2010)

*ready*

Canepatch,
Got 4 runnin hard. Lulu Coy Suzie and my red dog bolt run one last week for 1.5 hours and the rabbit crossed the road six times. Ready to start the two pups. I'm ready for the blues. When the blue preacher gets all the snakes cleared out I'll come down and run with ya'll.


----------



## canepatch (Oct 11, 2010)

10-4 on the ready.  You're welcome any time.


----------



## bobman (Oct 11, 2010)

It may not be practical but if you can go to Iowa or some other corn state in the winter in the snow and hunt fence lines the rabbbits jumped will be in the dogs vision

if you get that situation and kill the rabbit so it rolls while the dog is chasing and can see the rabbit fall as the sound is heard thats puts it all together for them

same thing applies to bird dogs

IMO shooting while feeding or banging pots ect is not a good idea on a dogs thats gun nervous

FWIW its easy to get permission to hunt rabbits in midwestern states and a lot of fun, I used to run beagles in Iowa a lot when I was younger.


----------



## mlandrum (Oct 11, 2010)

Tim, you,ll never be ready for the blueberries  Just come on down we,ll have a time! If ole Cane Patch ain,t doinhunny-do's he can come out toQ


----------



## canepatch (Oct 11, 2010)

Blue preacher:  You know by now that you never come close to catching up on the honey-do's, so I've told the better half already they're going on the back burner for a while--it's high time to let the dogs run.  So, those rabbits the blueberries have been teasing around with better get it in overdrive or get caught.


----------



## mlandrum (Oct 11, 2010)

Oh,dear I done got CanePatch ready to go  but it's done got hot again


----------



## bunny chaser (Oct 11, 2010)

papa smurf you right bout one thing when you leave mo's and go back on ya on you will be down to one rabbit a day hahaa UNLESS ya hook up with ol cane patch and bethel preacher aka the southern tri possie duo so i be nice and go help with them honey do's or ya just have to watch them tri and red video's again this year


----------



## mlandrum (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## Cutem all Jack (Oct 18, 2010)

I had a beagle that was gun shy once and I would put a guy a couple hundred yards away from him and once they jumped one and ran it for a while i would have him shoot a couple times. At first they kinda shut down but i would get in there and get em fired back up and eventually just moved my gun man closer and closer and closer till finally i they didnt care. I am still cautious about busting one right over there head though. It took a while to break them but it was worth it in the end. Good luck hope it works out for ya.


----------

